# Preparing for SMOG check



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

Afternoon all. Well, it was time for the 1st SMOG check on my 2017 diesel. I'm in North Dakota and the Cruze is in the garage in Sacramento CA where my son drives it. A few months ago, had an issue where the dealer had to clean the DEF injector and reset the vehicle's computer. My son does drive it on the highway one a week or so, but most of his driving is in town. Well, he took it to get a SMOG check and it failed. Drove it from Sacramento to Vallejo and back and it still failed. In California you can have 2 missing/fail standards and the Cruze had 3. Took it to the dealer and they checked it and yep, still had 3 missing. They said take it on a 300 mile trip, so on Sunday my son did that, right at 300 miles on the I5. Came back, plugged the computer in and everything passed. SO.. if you have an upcoming smog check, take it on the highway and get the computer ready for it.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Or register the car in ND so you don't have to smog it.


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> Or register the car in ND so you don't have to smog it.


Son drives it in Sacramento CA.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

dundonrl said:


> Son drives it in Sacramento CA.


Your car. ND plates.

People with much more money than you do much worse things. Why shouldn’t you?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

dundonrl said:


> Son drives it in Sacramento CA.


And?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

dundonrl said:


> Son drives it in Sacramento CA.


Pretty sure the 20 day rule only applies to people who permanently move to California or accept a job in California. 

I drove my car for 2 years in California before I switched the plates over. Never had an issue. Taxes are way higher here.


----------

